# I NEED A GOOD GOOSE CALL



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Alright i need a good goose call all the ones i keep buying sound like #$%any opions on the best one to buy for the amount i've spent on junk i should fork over the :2cents: for a good one


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What's your price range? A good call will run anywhere from $50-150 but it'd help to know what your looking to spend when making reccomendations.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Plus if you don't have a lot of calling experience, you won't be able to just pick up a call and rock it out. Stick with one good basic short reed and practice, practice, practice till you can hit the right notes. It took me about three months to just get down the basic Heeeeerhonk.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yeah it sure did take PJ awhile, but hey he sounds 'awesome' now... :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do your calls freeze up? If so what do you do....anything besides keeping it in your armpit?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Buy a couple extra Big River's just in case....... :lol: (inside joke)

But seriously, a simple thing I've done is when you know the reed is froze and you can't afford some sour notes to unloosen it, turn the call around and blow into it a few times. That always worked for me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What calls have you been buying that sound like $#[email protected]? A lot of times when you get a short reed it will sound like a party horn. Just have to practice.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Buy a call and stick with it! I cant say it enough, practice, practice, practice!!!
As far as calls freezing, I just close all the air off with my hands and blow through it until it thaws, just takes a second.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I bring my wife to keep mine from freezing!! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

porkchop....I don't dare ask how she does it 

'sounds like a party horn' :rollin:


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

dont have a limmit on how much i need to spend i just want a call that sounds good i dont care if i have to spend 300.00 i do practice lots i just need a call that sounds goosey some of the ones i got a pro goose caller would even get laughed at i was thinking about shaw mann eastern shoreman world chapion or are short reads better than flutes thanx for the info


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What calls have you been blowing?? In my opinion, a good caller can make even the cheapest call sound decent. If you don't care how much you have to spend, how about hiring Tim or Hunter Grounds for the year? :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, that party horn comment would be funny if it didn't hit so close to home!!!  :-? :roll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

To keep my calls from freezing up, I zip them up inside my jacket (while keepin the lanyard around your neck) works great. seems to keep them warm enough to where you dont have to sit inside your blind squealing out notes until the reed unthaws.

keep it reeel
Madison


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

i've been buying cheep junk i dont think ive spent more that 25.00 candian on a call we dont see any goose calls in stores here if we do there 10.95 the ones ive been blowing sound like a plastic goose the best call ive ever bought was a primos shaved reed i might try the heartland x out ive only heard good things about it .

todays quot EAGLES MAY SORE BUT WEISELES DONT GET SUCKED INTO JET ENGINES


----------



## Black Lab (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey BChunter,

There is a guy from NS who's now living in BC who's making great handcraft calls. He made me a short reed last year in cocobolo, sound is clear, crispy and goosey to. Those are one of a kind.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

hey black lab
do you know how to contact him thx


----------

